# Legal for my PA classic plate pickup to tow a utility trailer?



## SmokeyCity (Mar 23, 2011)

I found a deal on a 6x16 dual axle utility trailer that will carry over 3 tons.
Id like to use it to haul firewood.

But my pickup is registered as a CLASSIC plate.

Is is legal for such a pickup to pull a trailer for non commercial use - ie haul my own firewood to heat my home?


----------



## sgt7546 (Mar 23, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> I found a deal on a 6x16 dual axle utility trailer that will carry over 3 tons.
> Id like to use it to haul firewood.
> 
> But my pickup is registered as a CLASSIC plate.
> ...



I haven't worked traffic for about a decade but from what I read the answer is probably no, although it would greatly depend on the officer and magistrate.

The sticking point is that classic plates, specifically on trucks, are not to haul cargo, and of ofcourse can only be used once a week under the "occasional use clause".

I'll ask a creaper cop in the morning to get a definite answer for you.



ETA:  I found a decent DMV link that discusses your topic.   http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/fact_sheets/fs-ant.pdf


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 23, 2011)

yep

"Although buses and trucks are eligible for Antique and Classic registration plates, buses MAY NOT be
used to transport passengers and trucks MAY NOT haul cargo."

I think im screwed for trailers 




			
				sgt7546 said:
			
		

> SmokeyCity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pen (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it depends.  I've seen lots of cars that are truly antiques and registered as such w/ a trailer behind them going to car shows and the like.  The DMV doesn't give them issues that I've heard of because they are probably reasonable enough to know there is generally just a few lawn chairs and a cooler in there which I wouldn't constitute as cargo any more than a pair of sunglasses or a pack of cigarettes which of course is perfectly legal.  

However, I don't know how it is in your part of the state but around here I wouldn't even think about overloading a trailer or my truck beyond what the registration calls for right now.  W/ the oil boom due to the marcellus shale cops have been on every loaded vehicle like stink on poo since they are trying to crack down on the oil guys who are carrying very large loads(they have to hit everyone to be fair).

I used to load my f-150 to the gills w/ firewood but don't dare anymore as it's a hefty fine if I get checked and my truck is overloaded or I go over my weight class 2 registration classification.  3 years ago, nobody would have blinked an eye so long as the bumper wasn't digging up the asphalt.  

In your case however, I'm sure the firewood is a No, No by the statement you referenced.  

If you want to do this, get the truck registered as a current vehicle.  As a classic you have to get it inspected annually anyway so the only difference is you'd have to pay your yearly registration right?  I believe my class 2 registration just cost me 81 bucks.  The only thing would be if you have emissions testing in your area.  

Here is the penndot fact sheet regarding antique and classic plates http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/fact_sheets/fs-ant.pdf

pen


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 23, 2011)

Time to buy 3/4 beater pickup with a 9ft bed and a couple extra springs so that when I overload it - it looks level




			
				pen said:
			
		

> I think it depends.  I've seen lots of cars that are truly antiques and registered as such w/ a trailer behind them going to car shows and the like.  The DMV doesn't give them issues that I've heard of because they are probably reasonable enough to know there is generally just a few lawn chairs and a cooler in there which I wouldn't constitute as cargo any more than a pair of sunglasses or a pack of cigarettes which of course is perfectly legal.
> 
> However, I don't know how it is in your part of the state but around here I wouldn't even think about overloading a trailer or my truck beyond what the registration calls for right now.  W/ the oil boom due to the marcellus shale cops have been on every loaded vehicle like stink on poo since they are trying to crack down on the oil guys who are carrying very large loads(they have to hit everyone to be fair).
> 
> ...


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it is about the same here in NY. That's why my '70 Ford still has commercial plates on it. The other issue is whether your classic insurance will cover you if there is an incident while you are hauling the trailer loaded with firewood,


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 25, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> yep
> 
> "Although buses and trucks are eligible for Antique and Classic registration plates, buses MAY NOT be
> used to transport passengers and trucks MAY NOT haul cargo."
> ...



Be careful there....The term "cargo" may very well be a financial word. As in "for hire".


----------



## sgt7546 (Mar 25, 2011)

Talked to a road dog this morning.  He is of the opinion that hauling the trailer would be a violation, but neither he nor I could find an actual case where it has been cited.  To be fair, a traffic citation is not really recorded, as in an actual court reporter or transcript, so unless someone was cited and did a summary appeal to commonwealth court, looking up a case is almost impossible.  We both agreed that actually getting cited for the offense would vary from officer to officer and magistrate to magistrate.


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 25, 2011)

sgt7546 said:
			
		

> Talked to a road dog this morning.  He is of the opinion that hauling the trailer would be a violation, but neither he nor I could find an actual case where it has been cited.  To be fair, a traffic citation is not really recorded, as in an actual court reporter or transcript, so unless someone was cited and did a summary appeal to commonwealth court, looking up a case is almost impossible.  We both agreed that actually getting cited for the offense would vary from officer to officer and magistrate to magistrate.



thanks! I really appreciate that info.

Now Im wondering if my insurance co will nix my policy if I buy a trailer and try to get that trailer licensed


----------



## woodmeister (Mar 27, 2011)

your insurance company will let you know.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wonderin', is your classic pickup rated for that weight?  Also, does it have a receiver hitch, brake controller, 6- or 7-pin plug, etc? I'm guessing you do, but lots of older ones didn't have receiver hitches, just a ball on the bumper that wouldn't take kindly to a tongue weight of 700-1050# (10-15% tongue weight for a 6-7K GVW bumper pull trailer).


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 28, 2011)

moosetrek said:
			
		

> Just wonderin', is your classic pickup rated for that weight?  Also, does it have a receiver hitch, brake controller, 6- or 7-pin plug, etc? I'm guessing you do, but lots of older ones didn't have receiver hitches, just a ball on the bumper that wouldn't take kindly to a tongue weight of 700-1050# (10-15% tongue weight for a 6-7K GVW bumper pull trailer).



its 1990 silverado 3/4 ton  class IV hitch 7pin


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 28, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> its 1990 silverado 3/4 ton  class IV hitch 7pin



That's classic? I knew I was old, but to me that seems so...well....new.
(I bet I'm not the only one here thinking that way.) Ah well; time flies I guess.


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2011)

Why not just put standard plates on the truck.  It would be cheaper than buying/licensing/insuring another vehicle.

And did I read that right - a 1990??

That puts most of my underwear in the "classic" category. :coolsmile:


----------



## Elderthewelder (Mar 28, 2011)

for what it is worth here are the stimulation's WA state for such plates

Vehicle requirements

To use collector plates, vehicles must be:
    More than 30 years old.
    Capable of operating on the highway.
    Owned and operated as collector vehicles.

Collector vehicles may be driven:
    To and from auto shows, circuses, parades, displays, special excursions, and antique car club meetings.
    For testing purposes.
    For the pleasure of others without compensation.

Collector vehicles may not be used for:
    Commercial purposes or to carry a load.
    Regular transportation in the manner of a fully licensed vehicle.

However I see people driving their classic muscle cars with collector plates on them to work and back everyday, so dont think cops enforce rules much, I guess if I was haulin a load of wood in a truck with collector plates they may stop me


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2011)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> However I see people driving their classic muscle cars with collector plates on them to work and back everyday, so dont think cops enforce rules much,



I drove the old Packard to work once and the cop didn't stop me, but pulled in (I think more to get a close up view) and he asked what I was doing.  I told him that I worked on the carb last night and this was my test drive (allowable).  He smiled and left.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 28, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> moosetrek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Classic"  I am confussed. :blank:


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 28, 2011)

once a classic always a  classic as far as PENDOT / DMV is concerned. You cant change back (i think).





			
				Jags said:
			
		

> Why not just put standard plates on the truck.  It would be cheaper than buying/licensing/insuring another vehicle.
> 
> And did I read that right - a 1990??
> 
> That puts most of my underwear in the "classic" category. :coolsmile:


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> once a classic always a  classic as far as PENDOT / DMV is concerned. You cant change back (i think).



Seems a bit strange to me.  What if I had an old pickup and wanted to turn it into a daily driver??  You may want to double check that.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Mar 29, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> SmokeyCity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, I would think it could be retitled in PA, especially if it were sold. Classic or antique designation on the title can be changed when a new title is issued. 
Ask at your local notary or quick title and tag service. You would have to pay for the title service, registration, new plate, etc, and change the insurance also.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 29, 2011)

I think your "classic" insurance policy is a bigger issue than the police. If something does go wrong your insurance company may have a problem. Classic ins policies are written and priced assuming limited use and liability. Towing a trailer loaded with wood as a much greater liability than going to parades and shows on a Sunday afternoon.
1990 is a classic??!! I am having a hard time with the idea of my 1970 being an antique.


----------



## SmokeyCity (Mar 29, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I think your "classic" insurance policy is a bigger issue than the police. If something does go wrong your insurance company may have a problem. Classic ins policies are written and priced assuming limited use and liability. Towing a trailer loaded with wood as a much greater liability than going to parades and shows on a Sunday afternoon.
> 1990 is a classic??!! I am having a hard time with the idea of my 1970 being an antique.



Is that your stakebed in the avatar?

Ill trade you for my 90 classic :=)


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 29, 2011)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> Is that your stakebed in the avatar?
> 
> Ill trade you for my 90 classic :=)



Yes, that is it. It might be for sale, but I don't think I could make a switch to GM after 20+ years of Ford trucks.


----------

